# Eye prominence - How to get deep-set eyes



## Lawyer (Jun 14, 2020)

*Introduction*

Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.


> Under the influence of high estrogen levels, a young woman gains about 35 pounds of fat, changing the shape of her breasts, hips, thighs and lips. By contrast, a young man acquires about one and half times as much muscle and bone mass, controlled by the complex action of androgens (and aromatized androgens) acting both directly and indirectly (via release of growth hormone) on bone and muscle tissues. As a result, the average adult male has a longer and broader lower jaw than that of a female, and *brow ridge growth results in more sunken narrow eyes.*





> *Even masculine facial structure may be designed for fighting; heavy brow ridges protect eyes from blows*, and robust mandibles lessen the risk of catastrophic jaw fractures, for example.




As you can see in the following image, towards the more masculine faces, the eyes become vertically narrower and more sunken:







Eye prominence is determined by the projection of the orbital rims in relation to the cornea.


> On average, the surface of the soft tissues overlying the supraorbital rim lies 10 mm anterior to the cornea, and the surface of the soft tissues overlying the infraorbital rim lies 3 mm behind the anterior surface of the cornea. This implies that the supraorbital rim usually projects 13 mm beyond the infraorbital rim.
> 
> When the orbital rims have a greater projection beyond the anterior surface of the cornea, the eyes appear "deep set", when the orbital rims project less, the eyes appear "prominent".




The relationship of the globe to the orbital rims is a primary determinant of the appearance of the upper third of the face. Normal values are shown in the following image:






*Classification of eye prominence*

To measure the degree of eye prominence a hertel exophthalmometer is used, this device measures the position of the globe in relation to the lateral orbital rim.

The normal range of ocular protrusion as measured from the lateral orbital rim to the corneal apex is 14–21 mm in adults.

Depending on your exophthalmometry measurement, your eyes will be:

-Deep-set (<14mm)​-Normal (15 to 17mm)​-Moderately prominent (18 to 20mm)​-Very prominent (>20mm)​

*Orbital vector*

Eye prominence can also be measured with the orbital vector, the orbital vector is determined by the linear relationship of the most anterior projection of the globe to the most anterior projection of the lower eyelid and the malar eminence.

According to this relationship, the orbital vector will be:

-Positive vector: The most anterior portion of the globe lies posterior to the lower eyelid margin, which lies posterior to the anterior malar eminence.​-Neutral vector: The anterior globe, lower eyelid margin, and anterior malar eminence all lie in the same vertical plane.​-Negative vector: The anterior globe lies anterior to the lower eyelid margin, which lies anterior to the malar eminence.​
Negative and positive orbital vectors:





The malar eminence is the most prominent point of the zygomatic bone (malar bone) and is always located anterior to the infraorbital rim, this is something that should be taken into account when augmenting the infraorbital rims with implants.

In most cases, a positive vector equates to a deep-set eye, while a negative vector results in a prominent eye.


*Achieving deep-set eyes*

To achieve deep-set eyes, you can either reduce the prominence of the globe or increase the projection of the orbital rims, in some cases both approaches may be necessary to achieve deep-set eyes.

The surgical procedure to reduce the promience of the eyeballs is called orbital decompression, it involves removing or thinning various safe orbital walls (and orbital fat), thereby expanding the eye socket, allowing the eyeball to settle back.

The best and safest first orbital wall to remove (or thin out) is the lateral orbital wall, followed by the medial wall, and last the orbital floor. More reduction with added risk is taken as more walls are decompressed. Incisions are hidden in the lateral upper eyelid crease (for lateral orbital decompression), caruncle or transcaruncular (for medial wall decompression) and lower eyelid conjunctiva (for orbital floor decompression).

Before and after pics of bilateral orbital decompression:






To increase the projection of the orbital rims you can get orbital implants.








Plastic Surgery Case Study - Combined Custom Brow Bone and Infraorbital Implants for Periorbital Augmentation for Prominent Eyes - Explore Plastic Surgery


Custom periorbital implants consist of superior brow bone implants and infraornital rim implants that come close or meet over the lateral orbital rims.



exploreplasticsurgery.com





Also some osteotomies can augment the orbital rims:
LeFort 3 and Modified LeFort 3 advance the infraorbital and lateral orbital rims.

LeFort 3:





Modified LeFort 3:








Quadrangular LeFort 2 advances the infraorbital rims


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 14, 2020)

Good thread nigga


----------



## middayshowers (Jun 14, 2020)

Quality thread, good read. Huge improvement for that orbital decompression before and after but that guy is retarded getting that surgery while still obese tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 14, 2020)

Wikipedia copy paste.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rip my eyes are bulging its over for me time for lefort 3


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 14, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> Huge improvement for that orbital decompression before and after but that guy is retarded getting that surgery while still obese tbh


He actually got it done for functional reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks for the thread. Is there a way to increase PFL?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 14, 2020)

Water ngl


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ngl I'm thinking of getting Lefort 3 because my eyes are bulging


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 14, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Thanks for the thread. Is there a way to increase PFL?


I don’t think so


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> I don’t think so


Over for 29PFLcels


----------



## patricknotstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


"sooo you want a modified lefort 3, an extremely invasive high risk procedure that could permanently cause nerve damage and affect your eyesight, becauseee you want uhh what was it again "deep set hunter eyes to look more dom" yeah I'm gonna give you a psychiatric appointment instead"


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 14, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Ngl I'm thinking of getting Lefort 3 because my eyes are bulging


Is the rest of your midface retruded? If so, go for it, but you would probably still need orbital decompression to get deep-set eyes and supraorbital rim implants (since a LeFort would not advance the supraorbital rims)

Anyway, if your midface hypoplasia is not severe, I would advise you to get midface implants instead of a LeFort 3, they are cheaper and less risky.

If your midface is fine and your only problem is your orbitals, then get orbital decompression and/or orbital implants.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jun 14, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Is the rest of your midface retruded? If so, go for it, but you would probably still need orbital decompression to get deep-set eyes and supraorbital rim implants (since a LeFort would not advance the supraorbital rims)
> 
> Anyway, if your midface hypoplasia is not severe, I would advise you to get midface implants instead of a LeFort 3, they are cheaper and less risky.
> 
> If your midface is fine and your only problem is your orbitals, then get orbital decompression and/or orbital implants.


 
Ok thank you, my face is recessed I look ugly in photos but in mirrors I look decent I am going to go for a sleep study for sleep apnea then go to orthodontist to assess my face problems I have severe social anxiety which also causes me depression I don't take pictures and don't go outside because of how self conscious I am about my face


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 14, 2020)

patricknotstar said:


> "sooo you want a modified lefort 3, an extremely invasive high risk procedure that could permanently cause nerve damage and affect your eyesight, becauseee you want uhh what was it again "deep set hunter eyes to look more dom" yeah I'm gonna give you a psychiatric appointment instead"


You are just twisting my words lol.

I was just saying that with a MLF3 you can advance the infraorbital and lateral orbital rims, but it also advances the rest of your midface so unless your entire midface is severely retruded to the point that midface implants would not be enough to fix it, it would be pointless to get that procedure done.

Literally just read the post I made below yours replying to another user.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 14, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I am going to go for a sleep study for sleep apnea then go to orthodontist to assess my face problems


Good.

These are the midface implants I was talking about, just in case you were wondering.












Plastic Surgery Case Study - Custom Infraorbital-Maxillary-Malar Implant as Secondary Midface Augmentation After A LeFort I Osteotomy - Explore Plastic Surgery


A custom infrorbital-maxllary-malar implant completes the upper midface augmentation that complements a previoulsy performed LeFort I osteotomy.



exploreplasticsurgery.com


----------



## patricknotstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> You are just twisting my words lol.
> 
> I was just saying that with a MLF3 you can advance the infraorbital and lateral orbital rims, but it also advances the rest of your midface so unless your entire midface is severely retruded to the point that midface implants would not be enough to fix it, it would be pointless to get that procedure done.
> 
> Literally just read the post I made below yours replying to another user.


I know , it was a good thread. I was trying to attempt to be funny


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Jun 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Thanks for the thread. Is there a way to increase PFL?


Funnily enough orbital decompression will decrease PFL if done for non functional reasons. Deeper set eyes usually lacks PFL.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 16, 2020)

Who knew greycels were capable of threads like these.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 16, 2020)

@Sergeant promote this nigga to bluecel


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Jun 16, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


bonesmash your infraorbital rims and superorbital rims and browridge and zygos


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 16, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> bonesmash your infraorbital rims and superorbital rims and browridge and zygos


Do you have evidence of the effectiveness of bonesmashing?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Do you have evidence of the effectiveness of bonesmashing?


Look up "Famous boxxers"


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 20, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> You are just twisting my words lol.
> 
> I was just saying that with a MLF3 you can advance the infraorbital and lateral orbital rims, but it also advances the rest of your midface so unless your entire midface is severely retruded to the point that midface implants would not be enough to fix it, it would be pointless to get that procedure done.
> 
> Literally just read the post I made below yours replying to another user.


Wait, hold on, isn't MLF3 a LF3 without touching the maxilla? If so, wouldn't that mean that the midface wouldn't be significantly more forward-projected after all, since the maxilla kind of covers the entirety of the midface, no?


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 21, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Wait, hold on, isn't MLF3 a LF3 without touching the maxilla?


There are various modifications of the LeFort 3, the one I was talking about is the modification in which the nose is not included in the cut.








There is another modification in which the lower maxilla is not included, it is like a normal LeFort 3 but without the LeFort 1 area.





This is the modified LeFort 3 that this guy from jawsurgeryforums got:





I had modified lefort iii


I had modified lefort iii



jawsurgeryforums.com





From what I've seen, the nose may or may not be included in the cut, I think that in his case it was not included.

It is used in combination with a LeFort 1 in cases where the patient needs different amounts of advancement in the lower maxilla than in the upper maxilla.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 28, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> There are various modifications of the LeFort 3, the one I was talking about is the modification in which the nose is not included in the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those first two pics omg. That would ascend me so hard


----------



## tdawg (Jul 2, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> He actually got it done for functional reasons.



from boomcel to boomchad wow


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 2, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...



Can you explain how a standard bimax leads to improvement in the eye area?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 2, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Can you explain how a standard bimax leads to improvement in the eye area?
> 
> View attachment 489104
> 
> ...


High tier becky in second ngl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 2, 2020)

Do I have deep-set eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Do I have deep-set eyes?
> View attachment 489110


Wtf is this men are u kidding


----------



## Chrono (Jul 3, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Wtf is this men are u kidding


If I had his eye area I would of been gigachad slayer. I don't know he he has eye area like that and looks like a tranny.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 3, 2020)

Chrono said:


> If I had his eye area I would of been gigachad slayer. I don't know he he has eye area like that and looks like a tranny.


thats why he looks like a tranny,eye area doesn't suit his face


----------



## Chrono (Jul 3, 2020)

inceletto said:


> thats why he looks like a tranny,eye area doesn't suit his face


Yeah and his skull shape is oval and he has very many feminine features.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 3, 2020)

Chrono said:


> Yeah and his skull shape is oval and he has very many feminine features.







Ideal alpha male


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

Chrono said:


> If I had his eye area I would of been gigachad slayer. I don't know he he has eye area like that and looks like a tranny.





Chrono said:


> Yeah and his skull shape is oval and he has very many feminine features.


so do I have deep-set eyes or not bhai?

the reason why I'm a kissless virgin is simple
1. lower third
2. race

thats what literally everyone close to me irl told me, jaw+chin and race. no woman wants to fuck a shitskin with a 1psl jaw.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so do I have deep-set eyes or not bhai?


You have deep set eyes bro. No need to worry.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> You have deep set eyes bro. No need to worry.


how deepset? also reread that comment I just added onto it


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> how deepset? also reread that comment I just added onto it


Your problem is more about being not neurotypical


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so do I have deep-set eyes or not bhai?
> 
> the reason why I'm a kissless virgin is simple
> 1. lower third
> ...


U eye mog literally everyone on this fourm jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U eye mog literally everyone on this fourm jfl


He bodymogs too


----------



## ExCel (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> so do I have deep-set eyes or not bhai?
> 
> the reason why I'm a kissless virgin is simple
> 1. lower third
> ...


Nah ur just a weirdo


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 3, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Can you explain how a standard bimax leads to improvement in the eye area?
> 
> View attachment 489104
> 
> ...


Her orbital vector looks better in the after, perhaps she got a High LeFort 1? Idk.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 3, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Her orbital vector looks better in the after, perhaps she got a High LeFort 1? Idk.



Standard lefort 1 (bimax + genioplasty) seems to impact the eye area. But this is never talked about on this forum.


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 3, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Standard lefort 1 (bimax + genioplasty) seems to impact the eye area.


How exactly?


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 3, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> How exactly?



I don't know how, but you can see in the pictures and a lot of other bimax patients the eye area improves. 

My first thought its to do with the increased projection of the maxilla, but I do not know.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

ExCel said:


> Nah ur just a weirdo





inceletto said:


> Your problem is more about being not neurotypical







I literally have 3 of the 4 on this list
short, shit lower third, and shitskin ethnic subhuman


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 489429
> 
> I literally have 3 of the 4 on this list
> short, shit lower third, and shitskin ethnic subhuman


Dont forget u were balding too


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Dont forget u were bading too


over for twilightcels


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Wtf is this men are u kidding


*YOU CAN ASK EVERY QUESTIONS ABOUT ISLAM TO ME🕋🌙*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Dont forget u were bading too


He isnt balding.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> over for twilightcels


Jk Love u bro


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Jk Love u bro










Fuark Bella looked SMOKING 😍 🥰🥴 In Part 2 of Breaking Dawn


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 489475
> View attachment 489476
> Fuark Bella looked SMOKING 😍 🥰🥴 In Part 2 of Breaking Dawn


 check my new post


----------



## justadude (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 489429
> 
> I literally have 3 of the 4 on this list
> short, shit lower third, and shitskin ethnic subhuman


never began


----------



## reptiles (Jul 3, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Can you explain how a standard bimax leads to improvement in the eye area?
> 
> View attachment 489104
> 
> ...





I asked @JuicyAnimeTitties before he said it was cause usually types like this have extreme schreal show before hand.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 3, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> U eye mog literally everyone on this fourm jfl





Brutal caucasoid pill


----------



## reptiles (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 489429
> 
> I literally have 3 of the 4 on this list
> short, shit lower third, and shitskin ethnic subhuman




Bruhhh your way better than other ethnics you look human blacks and chinks ive seen arent even fucking human irl were speaking.

I saw a few legit was like what was god thinking. 

Even a curry dude mogged them he was ugly but he had a chin and brow rage and a decent maxilla hr was fat short brown and had a high hyoid though never the less he had decent traits.


Like be glad your iranian not fucking the worst types of ethnic.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 3, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...






Beutiful thread man


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 3, 2020)

I was thinking about that rn


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 3, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I asked @JuicyAnimeTitties before he said it was cause usually types like this have extreme schreal show before hand.


Under eye area changes from lefort involving the lesser wing of the sphenoid bone. Lefort 1 + BSSO (bimax) doesn't laterally advance any part of the orbitals, so I wouldn't expect a significant change in under eye area. Send over the source of that before and after. It looks like more than a lefort1, so I wouldn't call it standard bimax. Then again I'm a 16 year old HS student, not a plastic surgeon, and therefore don't set the standards of orthagnathic surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 489429
> 
> I literally have 3 of the 4 on this list
> short, shit lower third, and shitskin ethnic subhuman


Still mogs your classmates when you aren't taking lens-distorted pictures while pulling duckface. Having known you since last Summer I'm pretty confident you've become mentally unstable from using incel forums. Your ability to communicate in a normal, healthy way seemed worse than when I first met you. You made a good choice distancing yourself from here. I wish you the best of luck in the future, bhai. Maybe you'll do something with that academic talent (med school?) or with your artistic talent. Either way, you've still got a bright future that's not worth squandering on incel forums. Goozmand did a similar thing. He just got a gf and then left jfl. 
🥂


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 3, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Under eye area changes from lefort involving the lesser wing of the sphenoid bone. Lefort 1 + BSSO (bimax) doesn't laterally advance any part of the orbitals, so I wouldn't expect a significant change in under eye area. Send over the source of that before and after. It looks like more than a lefort1, so I wouldn't call it standard bimax.


@Gaia262


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 3, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Under eye area changes from lefort involving the lesser wing of the sphenoid bone. Lefort 1 + BSSO (bimax) doesn't laterally advance any part of the orbitals, so I wouldn't expect a significant change in under eye area. Send over the source of that before and after. It looks like more than a lefort1, so I wouldn't call it standard bimax. Then again I'm a 16 year old HS student, not a plastic surgeon, and therefore don't set the standards of orthagnathic surgeries.



3/4 down the page







I would like to harmonize my face • My Rhinoplasty







www.myrhinoplasty.it


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 3, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> 3/4 down the page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh I think it's largely because in the before picture her head was titled away from the camera which exacerbated her maxilla flaws. From the front I doubt any change in eyelid tightness or the appearence of undereye area.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Jul 3, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> tbh I think it's largely because in the before picture her head was titled away from the camera which exacerbated her maxilla flaws. From the front I doubt any change in eyelid tightness or the appearence of undereye area.






her side after surgery mogs opry's side tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 3, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> View attachment 491161
> her side after surgery mogs opry's side tbh ngl


It doesn't tbh. 






Jfl at that morph though son 😂


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 4, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Do I have deep-set eyes?
> View attachment 489110


U look like u have a wig and make up


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 6, 2020)

good thread


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Jul 9, 2020)

Deepset eyes create depth/ definition within the face due to the shadows and ridges. Is there a fundamental aesthetical reason why this is more attractive than a flat face, other than sexual dimorphism? Like why Renaissance paintings featuring depth and perspective are generally considered more pleasing than those Middle-Ages 2D paintings?


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jul 17, 2020)

So what’s a quick how to get deeper set eyes


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 17, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Ideal alpha male


'mirin hooded eyes with scleral show?


----------



## Andros (Jul 23, 2020)

I have negative orbital vector


----------



## thecel (Aug 1, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> lateral orbital rim to the corneal apex



This measurement doesn’t work for Asians as their lateral orbital rims are more forward. They have “deep-set” eyes according to the exophthalmometry measurement, but their eyes are shallow-set.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 1, 2020)

The more depressing my life got, the deeper my eyes became


----------



## italian2001 (Aug 1, 2020)

middayshowers said:


> that guy is retarded getting that surgery while still obese tbh



Why? I'm curious


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 1, 2020)

What do you do if you're an asian?


----------



## weallburninhell (Aug 1, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> He actually got it done for functional reasons.





Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


What caused this line on forehead?


----------



## maxlooks (Aug 2, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> What caused this line on forehead?
> View attachment 561127


Wide skull


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Aug 2, 2020)

thecel said:


> This measurement doesn’t work for Asians as their lateral orbital rims are more forward. They have “deep-set” eyes according to the exophthalmometry measurement, but their eyes are shallow-set.


Asians have retruded infraorbital rims.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2020)

thecel said:


> This measurement doesn’t work for Asians as their lateral orbital rims are more forward. They have “deep-set” eyes according to the exophthalmometry measurement, but their eyes are shallow-set.


Who the fuck said asians have better infraorbitals? 😂😂


----------



## thecel (Aug 3, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Who the fuck said asians have better infraorbitals? 😂😂



Lateral orbital rims, and I said “more forward” not “better.” Forward everything isn’t ideal.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2020)

thecel said:


> Lateral orbital rims, and I said “more forward” not “better.” Forward everything isn’t ideal.


Lateral orbital rims are not forward its just rest are all recessed.


----------



## thecel (Aug 3, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Lateral orbital rims are not forward its just rest are all recessed.


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 3, 2020)

thecel said:


>



Holy shit you were citing this total rubbish gif... 
It gives the impression that zygomatics and eyeballs everything went actually forward that's why face is flat, but thats not true. Its actually the opposite. Nasion and others become flatter not zygomatics went forward. Cuz eyeball location is same on average for both races. Plz stop looking at pseudo sciences.


----------



## Gunna (Aug 4, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Holy shit you were citing this total rubbish gif...
> It gives the impression that zygomatics and eyeballs everything went actually forward that's why face is flat, but thats not true. Its actually the opposite. Nasion and others become flatter not zygomatics went forward. Cuz eyeball location is same on average for both races. Plz stop looking at pseudo sciences.


you really reach hard, your race isn't what makes you subhuman


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 4, 2020)

Gunna said:


> you really reach hard, your race isn't what makes you subhuman


Wdym reach hard


----------



## bankrolls (Aug 4, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> What caused this line on forehead?
> View attachment 561127


I'm guessing sharp angle and slightly protruding forehead. I legit have that lol and not sure if its a good thing


----------



## weallburninhell (Aug 6, 2020)

bankrolls said:


> I'm guessing sharp angle and slightly protruding forehead. I legit have that lol and not sure if its a good thing


Same do you have wide temples?


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 6, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> What caused this line on forehead?
> View attachment 561127


I have this line as well, I think it’s cuz of my wide face and broad forehead.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 6, 2020)

weallburninhell said:


> What caused this line on forehead?
> View attachment 561127


The jaw muscles attach at the top of the skull, those lines are formed there in people like conor mcgregor for example


----------



## Deleted member 5893 (Aug 6, 2020)

aye, god you aint shit sir


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 6, 2020)

thecel said:


>



From human to subhuman. Brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 15, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> I don't know how, but you can see in the pictures and a lot of other bimax patients the eye area improves.
> 
> My first thought its to do with the increased projection of the maxilla, but I do not know.


It improves eye area if you maintain correct head and tongue posture after surgery. If you do this your effect won't relapse and you can get some further changes. There was article about it on .net
Also who mew after jaw surgery?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 15, 2020)

The shape of your eyes is pretty much all genetic but brow ridge growth is more related to hormones.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Who the fuck said asians have better infraorbitals? 😂😂


https://looksmax.org/members/everythingmatterscel.6325/*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 15, 2020)

Currypirate4 said:


> Funnily enough orbital decompression will decrease PFL


Is it true? @Lawyer @aut0phobic


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Is it true? @Lawyer @aut0phobic


short answer: yes


----------



## forwardgrowth (Sep 15, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Is it true? @Lawyer @aut0phobic


fuck thats brutal


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 2, 2020)

good thread but you should mention that there are different forms and techniques of orbital decompression.

you just mentioned the one where they remove bones but there are also techniques where they dont touch the bones at all and just remove soft tissue behind the eyes

its also noteworthy that orbital decompression is a relative safe procedure, eg statistically speaking you are more likely to get blind from a simple jaw surgery that includes the lefort 1 cut (not evening mentioning lefort 2 or 3 here) then from orbital decompression

i put in the work to research a few surgeons who offer orbital decompression for cosmetic reasons

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-rese...d-retraction-surgery-besides-dr-taban.230900/


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 2, 2020)

regarding pfl


if we look at research of ideal pfl we see that europeans tend to have an shortly lower pfl then african and arab people simply because their eyes are more deeper set, so naturally the pfl will decrease the slightly

https://looksmax.org/threads/ideal-pfl-according-to-science.230487/
if you look at the example of the op the pfl also decreased but obviously this didnt made the after result not bad looking in comparison to the before.

and people with deep set like chris hensworth dont have a huge pfl yet their eyes are attractive


----------



## homo_faber (Nov 2, 2020)

since the example in the op was medical indicated and not even really a truthfully cosmetic procedure he examples of people who got orbital decompression out of cosmetic reasons


----------



## Abominari (Nov 4, 2020)

Every girl I’ve asked about this chart chooses stm as the most attractive btw.

dom is a meme from what I can tell


----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 4, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Nov 14, 2020)

homo_faber said:


> good thread but you should mention that there are different forms and techniques of orbital decompression.
> 
> you just mentioned the one where they remove bones but there are also techniques where they dont touch the bones at all and just remove soft tissue behind the eyes
> 
> ...


You can go blind from a LeFort 1? Suicidefuel for sure. Also, I can’t find a single case of blindness occurring in a patient who did not have Graves’ disease prior to undergoing Orbital Decompression. If you are doing this for cosmetic reasons, the odds are extremely low I would guess.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 14, 2020)

Here’s the deal, son; I’m not a pretty looking creation. I am ugly and I will deal with it. Ugliness and me go hand in hand like bread and butter


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 14, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Here’s the deal, son; I’m not a pretty looking creation. I am ugly and I will deal with it. Ugliness and me go hand in hand like bread and butter


Do you have slayer or cuck eyes?


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 14, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Do you have slayer or cuck eyes?


left eye is good looking. Right eye is cucked


----------



## KnoxHarrington (Dec 18, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> left eye is good looking. Right eye is cucked


Try squinching workouts and face yoga. Could just be a muscle imbalance. I had the same issue. Haven't seen CRAZY improvements yet, but definitely some.


----------



## Lawyer (Dec 25, 2020)

Abominari said:


> Every girl I’ve asked about this chart chooses stm as the most attractive btw.
> 
> dom is a meme from what I can tell


Well, "Sexiness" peaks at STM, so it makes sense, his eyes are still relatively deep-set tho.

Also JFL at asking girls these kind of questions


----------



## reptiles (Apr 19, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Can you explain how a standard bimax leads to improvement in the eye area?
> 
> View attachment 489104
> 
> ...




Also i found out how the results were so good the bimax was an upper jaw retraction this lady had a gook eye area for eye areas like that you move the eyes back some what the upper maxilla was moved back meanwhile the lower was moved forward that's why the eye area improved gooks have this kinda eye area usually strange to see it on a european


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 19, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


Nobody in here is getting MLF3, 2, or LF3

what about Infraorbita implants


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> Nobody in here is getting MLF3, 2, or LF3
> 
> what about Infraorbita implants


people here already got orbital decompression stop coping with cope implants


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> people here already got orbital decompression stop coping with cope implants


cant u go blind from orbital decompression? or die and isnt that like 6k


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> cant u go blind from orbital decompression? or die and isnt that like 6k


only go blind but that would be like a negativ lottery win (you can get blind from lefort 1 too btw)


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> people here already got orbital decompression stop coping with cope implants


gets discussed here






orbital decompression is superior to infraorbital implants


just accept it




lookism.net










Black Pill - eye thread to end all eye threads (including compilation of eye surgery procedures aka procedures you will never get)
 

as demanded for @averyfriendlydoctor eyeshape gets determined by the following factors: - eye prominence - tone and position of lateral anchoring tendon obviously "bones" is a metafactor in this wrong. the official medical definition (and that is the only definition that counts not...




lookism.net


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

lets figure out why many eye surgery results look fake and uncanny


im mostly talking about canthoplasty or lower eyelid retraction surgery. they often give - what i call: melanie trump - an unnatural look. one example https://www.realself.com/question/indonesia-i-advice-long-term-solution-lowerlid-retraction-revision-surgery#6145281 you can see this...




looksmax.org


----------



## faggotchadlite (Apr 29, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> I don’t think so


eyeliner


----------



## eyelidcel (Apr 29, 2021)

I've worked out my eyes to the point I can literally start to pull my eyeballs inward. The more I do, the more control I'll have.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


btw training ur under eye muscle increases the appearance of deepset eyes if you have enough hooding


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 29, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> btw training ur under eye muscle increases the appearance of deepset eyes if you have enough hooding


really, deep set eyes is on a *bone level. *Eye training the oculis, malaris, etc only tones the muscle but won't make it reside further into the skull jfl. Where did u hear this from?


----------



## pizza (Apr 29, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> really, deep set eyes is on a *bone level. *Eye training the oculis, malaris, etc only tones the muscle but won't make it reside further into the skull jfl. Where did u hear this from?





GarouTheIncel said:


> if you have enough hooding


----------



## pizza (Apr 29, 2021)

@AscendingHero ele disse que caso você já tenha hooding suficiente,ou seja você já tem ossos pra isso,treinar os musculos em volta do olho podem te dar uma aparencia melhor


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 29, 2021)

pizza said:


> @AscendingHero ele disse que caso você já tenha hooding suficiente,ou seja você já tem ossos pra isso,treinar os musculos em volta do olho podem te dar uma aparencia melhor


Oh, obrigado cara!


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Apr 29, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> really, deep set eyes is on a *bone level. *Eye training the oculis, malaris, etc only tones the muscle but won't make it reside further into the skull jfl. Where did u hear this from?





AscendingHero said:


> really, deep set eyes is on a *bone level. *Eye training the oculis, malaris, etc only tones the muscle but won't make it reside further into the skull jfl. Where did u hear this from?


this is why i said "appears" ofc it's not true deep set eyes but imagine instead ur browridge and under eye fat causing an illusion of more deepsetted eyes imagine one person with 0 under eye fat/muscle and one person without any . Now can you see what I mean?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 29, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> this is why i said "appears" ofc it's not true deep set eyes but imagine instead ur browridge and under eye fat causing an illusion of more deepsetted eyes imagine one person with 0 under eye fat/muscle and one person without any . Now can you see what I mean?


ugh i guess u didnt word that well jfl


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 29, 2021)

@Lawyer good thread man, I’m in the process of designing cheek implant, would do with your expertise


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

Sal123 said:


> @Lawyer good thread man, I’m in the process of designing cheek implant, would do with your expertise


wait, isnt that bad in your case? if you get zygo implants your eyes will look even closer together


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 29, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> wait, isnt that bad in your case? if you get zygo implants your eyes will look even closer together


I won’t be widening laterally, just fix under eyes and add some definition to mid face


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 29, 2021)

Sal123 said:


> I won’t be widening laterally, just fix under eyes and add some definition to mid face


oh ok ye


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


Be born with them like me


----------



## Arminius (Apr 29, 2021)

i have hunter eyes but why ? i mean what determines the eye area ? and jaw


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 29, 2021)

Arminius said:


> i have hunter eyes but why ? i mean what determines the eye area ? and jaw


Pic?


----------



## pizza (Apr 29, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I don't know how, but you can see in the pictures and a lot of other bimax patients the eye area improves.
> 
> My first thought its to do with the increased projection of the maxilla, but I do not know.


evidences now?


----------



## Soalian (Jul 3, 2021)

No freaking surgeon in my country will take me for orbital decompression procedure, for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 3, 2021)

Good thread


----------



## Usum (Sep 10, 2021)

I have such deep set eyes that my eyebrows are partially getting below my brow
Maybe a consequence of mewing 
It should be forbidden to those having sephardic blood.

I am somewhat amazed by the huge distance most young people have between theirs eyes and eyebrows.
They lacked testosterone a lot it looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 10, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> I don't know how, but you can see in the pictures and a lot of other bimax patients the eye area improves.
> 
> My first thought its to do with the increased projection of the maxilla, but I do not know.


hey bruh can i see your surgerymaxxing before and after??


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 10, 2021)

Supreme Cutecel said:


> hey bruh can i see your surgerymaxxing before and after??



Yeah it went extremely well.

Good thing you bumped this thread, the custom infraorbital malar implants in peek i had put in does build out the eye area and changes how your eyes look.

Im still swollen but will be creating a video over the next few weeks showing my entire experience to help you guys out.


----------



## ApolloAurius (Sep 14, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> masculine


 drop de blackpill!


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 26, 2021)

*Outdated info for most cases*
How to get deep set eyes: fix your thyroid

thyroid problem -> muscles behind/around eyes get inflamed -> now you have prominent eyes :/ (within varying degrees depending on how shit your thyroid is)
fix thyroid -> tissues behind/around eyes go back to normal -> now you have deep set eyes  (within varying degrees depending on your browridge projection, but they should be at least normal deep set)

Thyroid problems are really common nowadays and usually misdiagnosed, as most doctors are too retarded to even request the *complete* *and ideal* blood test so it can be properly diagnosed...


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 26, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> *Outdated info for most cases*
> How to get deep set eyes: fix your thyroid
> 
> thyroid problem -> muscles behind/around eyes get inflamed -> now you have prominent eyes :/ (within varying degrees depending on how shit your thyroid is)
> ...


Yea but thyroid deals with more on a muscle level?

We're talking about bones (orbitals)

How would one go about fixing the thyroid anyways?


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Sep 27, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Yea but thyroid deals with more on a muscle level?
> 
> We're talking about bones (orbitals)
> 
> How would one go about fixing the thyroid anyways?


No youre talking about both in the thread
And orbitals? If your eyes are prominent it will look like you have shit orbitals. But in reality your orbitals are normal. Its just that ur eyes are prominent....

Thyroid is complicated and depends on individual
Read up on some articles.








A Primer on the Thyroid - The Weston A. Price Foundation


While thyroid dysfunction has many causes, it can be corrected over time with the correct information and plenty of patience.




www.westonaprice.org












Modern Assaults on the Thyroid - The Weston A. Price Foundation


Read this in: Español 🖨️ Print post Thyroid health is critically important. The thyroid gland—which makes and secretes hormones that regulate metabolism—influences cells, tissues and organs throughout the […]




www.westonaprice.org


----------



## Titbot (Sep 27, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


Super cope. Bi lateral orbital decompression is guaranteed to fuck up your eyes. It’s cause the orbital wall to collapse when paired with a lower lid retraction you will get a nasty outcome


----------



## Titbot (Sep 27, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Yeah it went extremely well.
> 
> Good thing you bumped this thread, the custom infraorbital malar implants in peek i had put in does build out the eye area and changes how your eyes look.
> 
> Im still swollen but will be creating a video over the next few weeks showing my entire experience to help you guys out.


Can you dm me your eyes I got the same thing you did for the eyes. Did your surgeon give you a saddle?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 27, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Can you dm me your eyes I got the same thing you did for the eyes. Did your surgeon give you a saddle?


TitBot ? You are back ?


----------



## CristianT (Sep 27, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> TitBot ? You are back ?


He never left


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 27, 2021)

CristianT said:


> He never left


i have not seen him since my very first days on this forum


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 27, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> He actually got it done for functional reasons.



who did the surgery


----------



## enzo (Sep 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Super cope. Bi lateral orbital decompression is guaranteed to fuck up your eyes. It’s cause the orbital wall to collapse when paired with a lower lid retraction you will get a nasty outcome


Only when coupled with lower lid retraction?


----------



## enzo (Sep 29, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> who did the surgery


Dr. Korn according to his wife blog.






Bobby S. Korn | Faculty | Shiley Eye Institute | UC San Diego


San Diego and La Jolla Oculoplastic Surgery, Oculoplastic Surgeon




shileyeye.ucsd.edu


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 30, 2021)

enzo said:


> Dr. Korn according to his wife blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again a doctor who does od based in us


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 30, 2021)

Lawyer said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> Eye prominence plays a very important role on how your face is perceived, deep-set eyes are a male dimorphic trait, it has been hypothesized that deep-set eyes may be an adaptation for combat, hunting and male intrasexual selection, designed to protect the eyes from hits.
> 
> ...


TLDR how to eyemax


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------

